# Acronyms



## danfig (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and am strugling to figure out all the acronyms stand for. Could someone please show me a list of all the acronyms everyone is referring to.

Thanks

OM - 
PA - 
EA -
NG -
CA -
and so on...


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

OM = Other Man
PA = Physical Affair
EA = Emotional Affiar
NG = Nice Guy
CA = not sure.

See thread in general discussion area


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## danfig (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks

very helpfull

Danfig


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

well how about the sbtx or whatever one?


----------



## danfig (Apr 7, 2010)

stbx = soon to be x-wife


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

CA is either California or cancer. 

LIL


----------



## christmaslady (Dec 21, 2009)

I would venture a guess that CA would stand for casual affair...see if that works.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

hmmmpf...thought CA was superglue


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget OP =


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Don't forget OP =


Cute....thanks for the chuckle!


----------

